# All In Time...



## Mathias13 (Dec 9, 2007)

C&C appreciated...thanks


#1






#2...I WON!





#3





#4...another pic of the cig...


----------



## Mathias13 (Dec 9, 2007)

anyone? bumpers


----------



## Nurf (Dec 9, 2007)

I personally like the first one just how sharp the image is u can just see all the texture in the cards


----------



## IanRB (Dec 9, 2007)

i agree with Nurf, i think the 1st one is the best, i like the angle and the dof


----------



## plentygood (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the 1st one.  Like Ian said, nice DOF.

I also really like the 3rd one.  I love railroad tracks and it's nice to see them portrayed in a different way than usual (snowy and from above as opposed to the very common ground level shot along the rail)


----------



## Ajay (Dec 9, 2007)

That cig shot looks a lot better compared to the ones you posted before!  Much better contrast and value of light.  Good job.


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't like the third one, it seems a tad TOO bright, but then again my eyes are killing me today so it might just be me. I like the cigerette. Its an interesting shot. 

Im not sure I like the cards, but saying that, the quality of the first picture is spot on.


----------



## Mathias13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ajay said:


> That cig shot looks a lot better compared to the ones you posted before! Much better contrast and value of light. Good job.


 

thanks


----------



## C.Lloyd (Dec 13, 2007)

The background and shelf of the cig definitely adds some perspective to it compared to the last ones I saw. 

The first one looks cool. Straight out of a poker tourney.


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 14, 2007)

the first is my fav


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

first and second are my fav, good job with the cards


----------



## myopia (Dec 16, 2007)

the first one made my heart skip a beat. just like the real thing after seeing rags forever.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 16, 2007)

the first and last are the best. i like the feeling of slyness in 1 and the feeling of lonliness in the last


----------

